

Ask HN: What do you think about receiving emails expressing interest in a job? - not_a_test_user

The local market is dead so I&#x27;m looking for a remote job somewhere else. I&#x27;ve sent some resumes to companies advertising here and in WeWorkRemotely but I haven&#x27;t had much success.<p>How bad would it be to start sending emails to companies and startups that look interesting asking if they have an opening for someone like me?
======
patio11
The number one concern of substantially every company with more than 10
engineers right now is hiring additional engineers. You can't make a hiring
manager who is looking for an engineer mad by offering to introduce him to an
engineer.

I'd take time to customize the pitch and make it obvious that you're sending
it to someone who may be or may know a good fit, as opposed to any routable
inbox you can find from the Internet.

example one:

Dear sir,

I am a C# Java C++ engineer from $LOCATION with extensive experience in mobile
applications, front-ends, ... <\-- absolutely nothing in here suggests that
they know who I am, and they're imposing on me because they're offering
nothing of value to me.

example two:

Hey Patrick!

I've read between the lines of some of your recent posts, and it seems like
you are overwhelmed on Appointment Reminder. [Patrick notes: Someone
_literally_ wrote this to me last week. Got my attention in a hurry.] I'm an
experienced Rails engineer with 6 years of experience working with legacy
codebases. I think I could take the engineering work for AR off of your plate,
so that you can focus on marketing/sales. Would you like to have a chat about
what that could look like? I am open on next Monday and Tuesday from $TIME to
$TIME -- what half-hour in there works best for you? <\-- Even if I were not
interested in this, I'd be interested in this. It is very respectful of my
time, demonstrates unique understanding of my situation, etc.

------
JSeymourATL
> The local market is dead...

Focus your search on networking with senior execs who you know how to help, ex
local CIOs/CTOs.

Don't lead with a resume, instead ask them a question-- do know anyone who
needs software development help? Asking for a referral opens up the
conversation to more possibilities. It also makes you stand out as a peer, not
a supplicant.

------
canadaj
Why not? The worst response you will get is "No".

~~~
not_a_test_user
I'm worried about my email being seen as spam or worse.

~~~
nostrademons
Person-to-person e-mails, individually tailored and carefully laying out why
you want to work for them and how you can provide value to their company,
aren't generally seen as spam.

Where it gets into spam is if you send the same copy & pasted text to dozens
of possible employers.

------
vonnik
I get queries about jobs all the time and I just wrote this:
[https://medium.com/terms-conditions/if-you-think-the-job-
hun...](https://medium.com/terms-conditions/if-you-think-the-job-hunt-sucks-
try-recruiting-677921d7f897)

Not sure if it's helpful.

